# US wolf spider vs Asian wolf spider



## stevetastic (Aug 27, 2008)

(can't get to close because i only have my moms camera right now as i'm visiting)

compaired to


----------



## stevetastic (Aug 27, 2008)

top is US bottom is asian tho i'm sure most of you figured that out.


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 27, 2008)

fight time?


----------



## stevetastic (Aug 27, 2008)

no need.  asian would win!  this isn't women's olympic volleyball after all


----------

